# Army Painting Challenge 2012 - March Entries



## humakt

More entries than I was expecting. But here are the 48 entries for this month.

If your entry is missing, PM me and I look into it. The entries are in alphabetical order I hope.

apidude 









Barnster 









bixeightysix 









Carna 









Chris Guard of Mardat 









cirs85 









Dave T Hobbit 









Deux 









Disciple_of_Ezekiel 









Doelago 









Embracraig 









GrimzagGorwazza 









Howzaa 









imm0rtal reaper 









ItsPug 









jaysen 









Jondoe297


----------



## humakt

Josh101	









KarnalBloodfist	









Khorne's Fist	









KjellThorngaard	









Krueger	









lokis222	









Meldon	









Midge913	









Moriouce	









Mortigar	









OIIIIIIO	









Pssyche	









Rameses	









reavsie	









RedThirstWill Destroy	









rxcky	









Saulot


----------



## humakt

scscofield	









Scythes	









smidge222	









Starship Trooper	









TheKingElessar	









ThumperHS	









troybuckle	









Turnip86	









Ultra1	









Uveron	









xenobiotic	









Zero Effect	









zotb


----------



## Turnip86

48! Lets hope so many people keep it up for the whole year. Sorry humakt, you've got your work cut out for you.

All the entries look great, looking forward to seeing next month finished


----------



## Josh101

Well done everyone, carry this on throughout the whole year and there will be 48 brilliant armies added to the list:grin:


----------



## Midge913

Nice work everyone!!!


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Great looking stuff everyone!


----------



## Zero Effect

Great work everyone and there will be some great armies painted this time next year 

Zero Effect


----------



## humakt

There are certainly going to be some good looking entries.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

I am impressed with the quality of work being produced. So many cool color schemes, so much great work!


----------



## Saulot

Massive effort from everyone! Glad to be part of this!


----------



## Red Corsairs

It's looking to be an amazing year, quality as well as quantity of participants. Hopefully I can get an entry for this month done in the next week, otherwise it's looking like an unsuccessful year for me already.


----------

